# Need info on P2022 trigger.



## Pimpovic (Dec 14, 2009)

I love the way the gun fits my hand and it shot flawlessly today through 150 rounds without me even cleaning the gun first. It has a bunch of white grease looking stuff on it so I figured that's enough. I've been a little lazy about cleaning my guns lately, can you tell 
Besides me shooting consistently 3" low, and 3" to the left, I only have one gripe. I will change the sights and drift them slightly to compensate for my POI, but I really don't like how far back the trigger breaks. 
The travel in double action is so long that it makes all of my 1st DAO shots pull wide left. My finger almost over reaches and causes my wrist to pull left a bit. I compensate by adjusting my fingertip by the time I start to fire in SA, but it's still so far back in the pull that it's a bit uncomfortable so I'd like to see what can be done. 
None of my other guns or guns that I have shot through freinds or rentals have had a trigger break so far to the rear of it's pull. Have any of you done any trigger work to the 2022 to help with something like this. 

Since it's a Sunday night I thought I'd post here before I call Sig tomorrow to see if there is anything that they can offer to tailor this more to my shooting preference.

Thanks all.

Mike


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Check with Bruce at greyguns.com they have 
a custom package for the 2022 and most other sigs from carry upgrade
to full competition..


----------



## Pimpovic (Dec 14, 2009)

So Sig says that there is nothing that can be done to the trigger through them. I will try contacting grey guns, thanks!


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

I typo'd the link and talked with Bruce on sigforum
while the 2022 isn't listed on the board he said they
do it and it should be listed.

Grayguns by Bruce Gray

Bruce does quality work FWIH
I am considering sending my 2022 9 in 
to be modified to change the pull on the DA

Then again good never is cheap.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey your not alone my 2022 is the same. Almost feels like the trigger is going to go on forever. I just got used to mine. my 2022 came with a rail lazer from sig it really helps with keeping you on target. I think you can find them for like $50 or so on gunbroker. Let me know what your doing with your trigger. I'm just gonna keep shooting mine see if it gets any better. I got about 100 rounds on mine. I was gonna shoot it more last weekend but was neglecting my cz-75 compact. Still all in all the 2022 is a really nice gun. good luck with yours.


----------

